# HELP WITH PERSONAL TRAINER COURSES.....



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I am considering a change of career.....

Currently I am already self-employed and can choose my own hours so this means 2 things....

1. I am already used to not having a fixed monthly salary so this is no concern

2. My time is already flexible to fit around clients etc

What I am trying to find out though is this... There are lots of companies that offer personal trainer courses up to reps level 3 which is what I require (premier training prob being the best known of these). Does anyone have any personal experience/knowledge of which companies are the best in terms of course delivery and cost, and also does anyone know of funding available for people my age (36) as everything I see is aimed at 16-24 year olds.

I found this company online who offer a course (see link) that seems to be hugely comprehensive when you look at the module information as it also includes exercise to music and loads of other things.... does anyone know of anything better than this for the cost?

http://www.lifetimehf.co.uk/for-you/training-courses/courses/ultimate-personal-trainer

Cheers peeps :thumbup1:


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Can't really help with the PT courses but always check that courses like the one you gave a link to are industry recognized in the same way the reps courses are. My daughter is employed in the fitness world and receives no end of offers on courses for this and that, often promising amazing levels of certification, and usually very expensive, the majority of which would not actually leave you with an industry recognized qualification.

Best of luck, but be carefull.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Fitness industry education is 2k from nothing upto level 3, home study, takes about 3-4 months.

http://www.fitnessindustryeducation.com/PersonalTrainingCourses.aspx

(one on the left unless u want the spin course)

The coursework is a piece of p1ss but the assessment days are few and far between so drags it out a little but if 3-4 months is ok go for it,

Course was pretty sh1t, getting taught stuff you'll never use again but then thats the same with most qualifications.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Squirrel said:


> Can't really help with the PT courses but always check that courses like the one you gave a link to are industry recognized in the same way the reps courses are. My daughter is employed in the fitness world and receives no end of offers on courses for this and that, often promising amazing levels of certification, and usually very expensive, the majority of which would not actually leave you with an industry recognized qualification.
> 
> Best of luck, but be carefull.


Yeah I've worked in the fitness industry on and off for years.... mostly in sales but also as a gym manager in a ladies only gym so I know how the qualifications all work etc.... what I'm looking for is which companies deliver the best training materials/support etc and which are the best cost-wise and so on.

That company I posted is REPS accredited and the course seems to offer a lot of modules for the cost... but I've no idea whether the quality of their training materials/instructors/support etc is any good or whether other companies are more competitive price-wise and so on?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

YMCA run courses upto REPS 3 through Cardonald College (so should be decent quality) bit of a trek but might do it at somewhere through east?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

DB said:


> Fitness industry education is 2k from nothing upto level 3, home study, takes about 3-4 months.
> 
> http://www.fitnessindustryeducation.com/PersonalTrainingCourses.aspx
> 
> ...


Cheers Baz thats handy! Also like the price comparison so can see what other companies charge... premier are the most expensive as I thought!

I do like the idea of being able to teach certain classes.... namely BTS spin and bodypump.... I'd never want to teach any others. Do you need exercise to music for either of them? The GP and excercise referral part would prob be useful too?

Did you click the link in my first post? There is TONS of stuff offered on that course but TBH I dnt actually know how useful or necessary most of it is/would be?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

StephenC said:


> YMCA run courses upto REPS 3 through Cardonald College (so should be decent quality) bit of a trek but might do it at somewhere through east?


Glasgows only a 40 min drive depends how often need to attend?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Glasgows only a 40 min drive depends how often need to attend?


Its distance learning, I was contemplating VR at work and doing what I currently do on a consultancy basis to try and build up a PT customer base 

http://www.cardonald.ac.uk/courses/show/438


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Its distance learning, I was contemplating VR at work and doing what I currently do on a consultancy basis to try and build up a PT customer base
> 
> http://www.cardonald.ac.uk/courses/show/438


Cheers ears.... another one to peruse.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Its distance learning, I was contemplating VR at work and doing what I currently do on a consultancy basis to try and build up a PT customer base
> 
> http://www.cardonald.ac.uk/courses/show/438


Ah.... need to be REPS level 2 already to do that one.... and its £1500 so works out more expensive....


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah.... need to be REPS level 2 already to do that one.... and its £1500 so works out more expensive....


Keep me updated on the cheapest recognised one as I still fancy doing it part time


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

I did mine at the european institute of fitness in Javea, Spain, I was there 6 weeks you do 9 to 430 -5pm studying then some days 6 - 9pm PT clinic where u train people.

You get accomadation, swimming pool, right by the beach lovely weather, cost £3500 when I did it last year best 6 weeks of my life. Lots of partys


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

danny187 said:


> I did mine at the european institute of fitness in Javea, Spain, I was there 6 weeks you do 9 to 430 -5pm studying then some days 6 - 9pm PT clinic where u train people.
> 
> You get accomadation, swimming pool, right by the beach lovely weather, cost £3500 when I did it last year best 6 weeks of my life. Lots of partys


Fvck it, got details? I'm booking up post comps:thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

To do REPS level 3 will will have to have level 2 to start with.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

No that is for everything no need for level 2 if you have level you get the course for 2500 i think,

The way they teach is really good and not all text book and lectures lots of practical stuff and teaching methods really good, well I have not learnt since school and found there methods great, thebest part was the socialising with the other people on the course, weekendson the beach, clubbing to early hours all good especially why your learning


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

StephenC said:


> Fvck it, got details? I'm booking up post comps:thumb:


http://www.eifitness.com/

I recommend mate, honesty I did not revise once there as there method for good for me, lots of practical and we know how to do train and love it so makes the course easier.

5 exams throughout, knowledge checks to see if you need tutor groups, tested on bodyfat checking etc,

the weather was wicked I went in september to october


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Keep me updated on the cheapest recognised one as I still fancy doing it part time


So far the one DB posted is best for basic course.... my first one looks to be best if you want everything eg exercise to music, GP referral plus loads of other useful stuff. It looks a fantastic course to be fair and I'm a perfectionist... I want to be really good at everything I do lol.... BUT.... Cost IS a big factor.... :sad:



danny187 said:


> I did mine at the european institute of fitness in Javea, Spain, I was there 6 weeks you do 9 to 430 -5pm studying then some days 6 - 9pm PT clinic where u train people.
> 
> You get accomadation, swimming pool, right by the beach lovely weather, cost £3500 when I did it last year best 6 weeks of my life. Lots of partys


Thats a good way to do it if you have 6 weeks continuous free lol.... Can do REPS accredited course in South Africa for about £800 - my mate works for the company over there. Prob is flights and accomodation bump it right up lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

LunaticSamurai said:


> To do REPS level 3 will will have to have level 2 to start with.


We're looking at courses that take you from zero through levels 1, 2 and 3..... hence the cardonald one being no use as level 2 is a pre-requisite for entry


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

they have option of home learning then go there for 1 weekfor practical stuff take a look there website


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

james12345 said:


> i did level 2 with lifetime, Steve is a very good tutor! Going to do my level 3 soon and would be interested going abroad to do it for 6 weeks anymore details on these?


They register you with REPS at level 3+, you get a guarenteed freelance position at fitness first, they have links to steiner cruise ships and steve the tutor has info on PT in the middle east like dubai and that


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

james12345 said:


> i did level 2 with lifetime, Steve is a very good tutor! Going to do my level 3 soon and would be interested going abroad to do it for 6 weeks anymore details on these?


Lifetime is the company in the link in my opening post.... so is it the same tutor regardless of where in the country you are?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lifetime is the company in the link in my opening post.... so is it the same tutor regardless of where in the country you are?


No different tutor, they work on regions

The lifetime course does cover everything Zar, but then it'll take quite a while with home study I assume with all those modules,

but the link I gave is pretty limited as it doesn't give u as many quals,


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

agree with dutch

I did ACSM and have done british PT courses and the content was like night and day

in all honesty in terms of reps (which has just become a money spinner due to how labour threw money at education) its just about getting the cheapest course that gets you qualified and then learn the important stuff of your own back

I was post grad educated with ACSM as well but until i got a premier course (which was basic) i was only tempory level three


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

james12345 said:


> I dont think so, think steve is only based in leeds, could be wrong though.
> 
> And danny187 i'll get in touch with paul about this as i havent spoke to steve in a while, i meant about doing my reps l3 course in africa or somewhere, would be a nice vacation i think does anyone have any more details on this?


The South African company is http://www.hfpa.co.za/



DB said:


> No different tutor, they work on regions
> 
> The lifetime course does cover everything Zar, but then it'll take quite a while with home study I assume with all those modules,
> 
> but the link I gave is pretty limited as it doesn't give u as many quals,


I may have found a way to get help with funding but it would only be for the very basics pretty much exactly like the link you sent and it has to be through specific companies I think.... I suppose its a start though and I could always add to it myself by doing other modules etc once I've done the basics...



dutch_scott said:


> there are only two imo
> 
> acsm
> 
> ...


Dont disagree Scott.... from looking at the basic courses to get level 3, they are indeed very basic.... I've not seen the courses you refer to but I cant see how the basic level 3 course would make you a good P-T unless you already had a background/previous education in sports/fitness.

Problem is the courses are expensive and funding - if its available - is only for the most basic courses. Thats why I was looking at the course in the link in my opening post... because it incorporates a great deal more than the basic level 3, but.... I wouldn't get any help with it.

I think I would have to aim to do the basic level 3 simply as a starting point then look to add to it myself afterwards as and when I could afford to.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

This is only a suggestion, it's what me and many students on my course done. Get a letter from the job centre saying your going to sign on, send that to the learning centre and pay concession price.

My course was nearly 2k, i paid £30 and i work in fitness first.

like i said, just an idea.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

transformer23 said:


> This is only a suggestion, it's what me and many students on my course done. Get a letter from the job centre saying your going to sign on, send that to the learning centre and pay concession price.
> 
> My course was nearly 2k, i paid £30 and i work in fitness first.
> 
> like i said, just an idea.


Whats a learning centre??


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

You find anything? imo the south african one would be a great experience. I'd want to go abroad to study and learn for the experience.

If they were offering other courses I'd do it lol.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Whats a learning centre??


Where you go to study to get the qualification, if it's home learning at some point you will have to go in to g over the practical side of things


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

chilisi said:


> My cousin in his mid 30's did the Premier Global, Diploma in Personal Training and Sports Massage. It was fairly expensive, but you can do the Diploma in parts, which can help with costs.
> 
> And they run, from home courses aswell, if getting to a centre is difficult.
> 
> ...


Premier offers the same course as everyone else at more than double the cost lol....


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> please stay away from premier
> 
> **** rip off
> 
> ...


What would you reccomend in the way of a starting out course Scott? It's purely something to do in my spare time?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I did mine with these Zara,

http://www.nrpt.co.uk/become/training/northern-fitness.htm#


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

No degree mate, no appreciable quals to my name actually...

Might look into the YMCA then, I'm helping a few guys (lower level obviously) and I get a buzz from seeing someone get results they're after.

Ive already got a pretty good job with decent pay, co car, pretty flexible etc so I can't justify going down the PT route until I can prove my abilities in both my own physique and numerous others and even then it would be on a part time basis.

I just like learning tbh but know my limits:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't see how you can really earn a solid wage unless you PT in West End or around the City. Not enough money outside of the capital.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

AH24 on here knows plenty about it and he says it is a poorly paid profession, similar feedback if you run a search on here.

Range Rovers on 30k eh- laden with finance perhaps :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good friend of mine works for david lloyds and gets 10-12 quid an hour at best.

I looked into it before but the pay around this area isnt worth me parting with 3500 of my savings for a course otherwise i would have done one.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the lads in their dont seem very good at all to be fair. I actually help 2 of them with diet and supp use lol.

just winds me up when one of them rings me up for advice about something for their clients lol.

this is how i found out david lloyds pays them around 10-12 an hour then if he gets private stuff in their he gets around 25 but has to pay a fee to them.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Scotts analogy is far more accurate.....

Few years back I did sales for fitness first in edinburgh.

P-T's in there paid £75 a week rent and charged min £30/hr. You couldn't get booked in with them for weeks as they were all fully booked well in advance... Of the ones I know personally and have stayed in touch with, one went back to South Africa, 3 went into business and opened their own gym in edinburgh which is doing very well now (all 3 aged in their early 20's). I've another good mate who works outside edinburgh where theoretically theres less money but he still owns his own house and has a good car etc and is also in early 20's. Dnt seem so bad to me lol....

I have heard something similar about David Lloyd before but gather that Virgin and FF operate the same way as each other... ie pay them a flat rent then do your own thing. Plus I also have the bb'ing gym I train in that I can use as well (they're actually pretty keen for this as they're upgrading it and thinking of adding CV equipment and a cage etc).

I think these things are what you make them TBH....


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> tbh any good gym owner wants guys whoget results
> 
> quals seldom mean results hence in hi tech industry many r freelance with results
> 
> ...


Scott, your going to have to stop complimenting me mate, I'm starting to get an ego, shouldn't you be out alpha-ing me or something :lol:

thanks though, as I said I'm just playing at helping a few guys get on the right path currently while learning as much as I can :thumbup1:

oh and as far as quals meaning nothing compared to real world resuts I only have to look as far as Weeman to know that much:thumb:


----------



## jwalsh1989 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yo Transformer23...you work at fitness first?? Im looking at becoming a PT but sent letters/emails etc to all main gym like that asking what qualifications they look for if they were to employ a PT...out of curiousity what quals have you got and where you get them?


----------



## barbarian91 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I'm finishing my university studies here in Spain(not related to personal training),but before I take the leap into the UK to improve my english I'm thinking in taking the NSCA-CPT certification

more info here:

http://www.nsca-lift.org/certification/cpt/

During my estance in the UK I would like to work in a gym as an instructor to improve my english chating with the people and by this way seeing how does this sector works in the country(It would be the first time I work in a gym).

I have lot of experience as a personal trainer with great results on my clients.

My questions are:

do I need an specific certification to work in a gym?

my intention is to work as a freelance PT ¿It would be enough having the NSCA CPT and CSCS ?


----------



## Ash_UK (May 29, 2013)

I have just graduated from Uni in Newcastle, having completed a sports science degree and now want to become a PT.

I have been in touch with Premier Global (who gave their course the big sell) and also YMCA FIT.

I can not decide between the two courses having read what Scott has suggested above. YMCA FIT offer 35 days FACE TO FACE (Full-time) contact, where as Premier Global is a a 3 week course with home learning included, which to me seems extremely short in duration in comparison with YMCA FIT.

Thanks for reading and any advice is welcome!


----------



## andersen (May 11, 2013)

Ash_UK said:


> I have just graduated from Uni in Newcastle, having completed a sports science degree and now want to become a PT.
> 
> I have been in touch with Premier Global (who gave their course the big sell) and also YMCA FIT.
> 
> ...


Hi! sorry for the off-topic but,could you show me the subjects you studied at your degree?


----------



## AndyPT (May 25, 2015)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I am considering a change of career.....
> 
> Currently I am already self-employed and can choose my own hours so this means 2 things....
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I studied at BISMA, British International Sports Medicine Academy - HOME it was a great course. You can study in doors, as the course includes 50 hours of private tuition, virtual learning, tutor support, manual and everything else for £599 Level 2 gym and £999 Level 3 Personal Trainer course. All Reps recognised. And you can qualify quick with the help from the private tuition (just a bargain)


----------



## AndyPT (May 25, 2015)

I've studied with BISMA they are very professional and I've got private tuition (in London) from them for both Level 2 Gym Instructor and 3 Personal Trainer courses for just £1599. Got my Active IQ PT diploma and got my REPs membership. Love BISMA, and highly recommend them. Take a minute and visit British International Sports Medicine Academy - HOME and you will find out how good they are.

kind Regards

Andy


----------



## AndyPT (May 25, 2015)

Very good Posts in here, nice discussion


----------



## ElaineBoyd (Sep 30, 2015)

*Hello Zara-Leoni*

If you want best personal training course then you should consider visiting http://www.freeformacademy.com/.

They give practical hands on training and many other courses.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ElaineBoyd said:


> *Hello Zara-Leoni*
> 
> If you want best personal training course then you should consider visiting http://www.freeformacademy.com/.
> 
> They give practical hands on training and many other courses.


Nice first post advertising your business, Zara started this thread 5 years ago, Im pretty sure shes sorted by now.


----------

